# Microsoft account problem



## JohnFiedler (Dec 4, 2007)

I get a pop up that says I have a microsoft account problem. When I click on it it shows my email and states thhe microsoft account doesn't exist. If i enter my password and click i get the message 'Oops something went wrong try again later - when I do so I go through the same rigamarole. I then say I forgot my password and set up a new one. With that one and use it I get the same results. I have gone through this numerous times with the same result. I decided to post here rather than just ignore

Thanks for any help

john


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

On another computer, smartphone or device, login to http://live.outlook.com. If that doesn't work, try resetting your password here, they will send you a code by text or call via your registered phone


----------

